# Raw Border Leicester Fleece FS



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am selling about 30 fleeces now and will have 80 more after next week. PM me if interested. Some have been to shows and won ribbons, so, show quality. Will post more info when available. Price on fleece available now, raw, is $9.00/lb. 

Thanks
Jill


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, arent you sneaky... upping the price like that. :nono:

This stuff better be phenomenal. :angel:

You wont sell it w/o some pics. :teehee:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm working on that. These are from the #1 BL flock in the US for the past 11yrs in a row. Here is the magazine that the owner publishes. Banner Sheep Magazine
They are between 3-6lbs. all belly and rear are removed only the best is included. One of the black fleeces I saw today won best fleece on hoof at the Louisville state fair. I'm working on a package now that I THINK will sell these fleeces NO PROBLEM. I HOPE!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> I'm working on that. These are from the #1 BL flock in the US for the past 11yrs in a row. Here is the magazine that the owner publishes. Banner Sheep Magazine
> They are between 3-6lbs. all belly and rear are removed only the best is included. One of the black fleeces I saw today won best fleece on hoof at the Louisville state fair. I'm working on a package now that I THINK will sell these fleeces NO PROBLEM. I HOPE!


I intend to pretend I have NOT seen this!  I feel my billfold opening up just reading it........:help:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

This ewe won the Wisconsin State fair, I think in 2004, for fleece. She is a member of the #1 flock in the U.S. for the past 11yrs. in a row now. This fleece is SOLD but we will be shearing again in about two weeks.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just to put a name to the fleece.  This fleece will be exhibited and for sale at the Maryland Sheep & Wool festival next week. It has already received #1 Border Leicester Fleece! Already on RESERVE!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

All these fleeces are from the flock that has been the #1 Border Leicester flock in the U.S. for the past 11 years in a row now. I'll post more pics as I get them.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I forgot to add that the payment can be by credit card.:runforhills:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Will some more pics help you mamaj? LOL, I can get TONS of them, just like these!!! This is kinda FUN doing this to you ladies! :hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Can I trade compost for fleeces ? :bouncy:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I will!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Can I trade compost for finished yarn, spun bulky ? :bouncy:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:hysterical: LOL, I can see it now, FR riding along, all over the U.S., showing sheep at the fiber festivals.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

.....or setting up my trailer with the tailgate down and a sign that says, "Will trade high grade compost for bulky wool and/or mohair yarn".


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I won't have time to garden if I'm always spinning! BUT it's sure tempting!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

From what I understand, :whistlin: you might be better off letting someone else raise your tomatoes. :lookout:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

GAME ON! :flame:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It almost frosted again, last night. *giggle*


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> Will some more pics help you mamaj? LOL, I can get TONS of them, just like these!!! This is kinda FUN doing this to you ladies! :hysterical:


:run::run::run:

Where is the little smiley with its fingers in its ears going "laalalalala I don't hear you"

lol!

If I wasn't so broke right now, I would snap one of these up in a heartbeat.
Now if those books on the barter board would sell.............................

:huh:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Got compost, MamaJ ?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hmmmmm.....if I clean out the goat pen I will! :gaptooth:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in trying one of these, but really want to see what else ya got.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:gossip: She might have some frosted tomato plants for sale or trade......_big_ ones, too.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#001* 5.5lbs. 






















I think the lighting in the house is bad. I may wait to post more until it stops raining, outdoor lighting seems to do the best.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1613* Lamb Fleece 3lbs.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1661* 4lb. fleece











































The top center pic is the pic I am trying to show the most VM/BM you will find in this fleece.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WHO is the CRAZY fella that keeps talking about TOMATOES, in the fiber forum  ? I think he's lost his mind! :shrug:










:hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Boy, I sure wouldn't know, but, good lighting or no, I think you fleeces are just lovely.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I ordered one and I am so excited!
I just let Jill pick me one. I trust her judgement. (on this, at least! :teehee: )
She also told me that these sheep are sheared twice a year, which explains the staple length.
They are a longwool breed.


I love the bouyant loftiness of Border Leister wool. 
It is a joy for me to prep with only handheld fiber tools because it holds its lock-structure well during washing.
I have worked through it with just a dog slicker brush before. 
Should be cake with handcards.
I bet that lambs wool is just luscious soft! OMG, look at that stuff!


I am looking forward to the bouncy stretchy yarn I am going to spin with mine, and the colors I am going to dye it. :happy:

My DH has a scarf I made from BL fiber and he wore it all last winter.
And that was just a grade fleece, not anything from 'award-winning ' bloodlines.
In fact, I wonder where he put that thing?...hmm. 
That man has been known to do some accidental felting projects and this scarf is too nice for him. (It really is. Sorry, honey.) :kissy:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Why, THANK YOU FR, THANK YOU! We'll be shearing when the sheep get back from the Maryland Festival, we may need some help. The guy that does the shearing is, I think he said, 75yrs. old. WOW, just wow. I hope I'm still doing that kind of work at that age!!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Help, you say....... 

Hmmmmmmm.


I may just be available for such an adventure.........


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Forerunner, you really should.
I hope you can get there. 
So much to be learned from a day of shearing and you are just the one to soak it in.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I kin git thar....... I keep the old 3020 tank topped off at all times. :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Oh, I kin git thar....... I keep the old 3020 tank topped off at all times. :thumb:


You better take the trailer too. 
You know, in case there is anything to haul back home.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I think you should hide between the two HUGE rolls of green carpet on top of the trailer all the way to Maryland this week to see what the festival is like. WOULDN'T THAT BE FUN!!! :bouncy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Green carpet ? Trailer ? Festival ? Maryland ? :huh:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#8025* is a 6lb. fleece *SOLD*


















































The last one on the middle row is a pic of the CUT side of the fleece.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

JDog...send you a PM...it involves an exchange of $$$ for product! ;-)


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#002* is *#1557 SOLD *a 3lb. fleece, I found the tag. This is a show fleece, so it has been lightly washed and the staple length might vary do to some shearing prior to show.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#828* is a 4.5lb fleece. 
This one has a tad bit more grease in it. BUT, she is the mother of the 2008 National Champion Ram! She has a really tight lock. 











































Trying to show you all the grease I can in the fleece so you know what to expect!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Why can I edit page 2 but not page 1 ?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, Fleece *#001* is SOLD


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

pass a napkin please..... I keep drooling.
Dang! I am so broke right now!gre:

I know you love torturing me JDog! :indif:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Farmer's Market Season starts this Sat....that means that I will have some extra $$$ to spend on fun stuff... I'm already getting one fleece from JDog...can't wait to get my greedy hands on it!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful fleeces!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's OK mamaJ, we'll be shearing again in mid May, you got PLENTY of time to save. AND THEN, we do it ALL again in the fall. LOL :clap:

Thanks, MrsH., I can't wait to get my FSV vat going, AND IT'S RAINING TODAY!!! 

Make sure you all post pics of what you do with the wool, THAT'S my favorite part!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> It's OK mamaJ, we'll be shearing again in mid May, you got PLENTY of time to save. AND THEN, we do it ALL again in the fall. LOL :clap:
> 
> Thanks, MrsH., I can't wait to get my FSV vat going, AND IT'S RAINING TODAY!!!
> 
> Make sure you all post pics of what you do with the wool, THAT'S my favorite part!!!


I'm gonna be watching you in the fall like crazy!! :clap:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm wondering what they did with these fleeces before they had a professional marketer take over sales.......... :huh:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

To the mill, all to the mill. You need ROVING? We have ROVING TOO!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> You need ROVING? We have ROVING TOO!


:runforhills:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1594 *is a 5.25lb. fleece




































The middle picture in the top row is a close-up of the dark side of this fleece, some grease.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

WoW! those are some gorgeous fleeces.....are they like potato chips...can't buy just one???? LOLOLOOLOOLOL


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, and here I thought I was teasing all of you. It's MUCH worse being here WITH the fleeces!!! :runforhills:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm SLOW with the pictures, SORRY! 
*#1649 is a 5.75lb. fleece. 
*


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1513 "SUMMIT" *a 5.75lb. fleece off the 2011 National Grand Champion Ram


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1661 is now SOLD. *It was pictured on page one. Page one no longer has an edit option for me. Sorry!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1611 is a 5lb. fleece. *She was shorn right after show, so it's a REALLY clean fleece!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My fleece came a couple days ago.
I thought I would show you how the locks look when mostly washed.
I didnt fixate on getting all the grease out. It spun up nicely w/ a bit of yellowness still in there. 










I got 300 yards DK weight yarn from 4 oz fiber, and that is with me trying VERY hard to spin thicker.
It is soaking now, I will show you tomorrow. :teehee:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Here's an UPDATE!* Of the 8 BL grand champions, at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival this weekend, *7* were ours!!! I'm SO EXCITED!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cleaned up beautiful!

And congrats on the lucky 7!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is my first try with this wool. I hope the pic shows the luster. 
It just gleams in the morning sun.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, GAM....... that gave me chills.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

WOW, GAM, JUST WOW! I don't know if it's just a REALLY good pic or what, but THAT LOOKS SO SOFT! I just want to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is very nice wool. 
Jill, you really need to spin some of it up and SEE for YOURSELF!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That almost makes _me_ want to take up spinning.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> That almost makes _me_ want to take up spinning.


Wont that be the day.

:yawn: :bored:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I said almost. :indif:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O GAM, I KNOW, but I just got this brand new little fleece I just HAD to try spinning first. Carlee SUE, and she's NO FUN to spin BTW!! Lots of hair in that little fleece! I'll take pics when I have enough done! LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pomeranian over a beautiful fleece like Summit?
You have some messed up priorities. LOL


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

GAM: those are absolutely BEAUTIFUL skeins. and Yes, the sheen does show up in the pics. I can't wait to get my greedy little hands on the TWO fleeces that I have coming to me. I snagged that show fleece that she posted a pic of....neener, neener! ;-)

GAM: did you hand card that or do you have a drum carder?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Handcarders only.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1275* is a 5.5lb. fleece. She won 1st best fleece at the Big E National show. 





























The fleece is somewhat greasy and not hooked together due to my handling for pics. :sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1611* is now*SOLD*.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are some pics of what some of the other wool has been doing. 
This is a pic of the wool raw, #001








Clean wool








COLOR, she said it took the dye REALLY well, I'd guess SO!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Handcarders only.


Wonderful! that's all I have to work with too.


----------



## pmatherne (May 3, 2012)

Wow those are some awesome colors.

Personally I rather hand card, the wool also. I have a drum carder, which I still will hand card to break open the locks first

My wife can not wait to see more wool fleeces posted, she is dying to get one from you


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish someone would someone just buy Summit's beautiful fleece already. Sheesh.
I dont see how you could go wrong with that one.  

Jill, your dyeing came out perdy-perdy! I couldnt see those pics earlier for some reason.
Did you find the wool easy to scour?
What brand are your dyes? 
You know me, million questions. :teehee:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

<<<I wish someone would someone just buy Summit's beautiful fleece already. Sheesh.
I dont see how you could go wrong with that one. >>>>>


I've been looking vERY closely at Summits fleece though....

I just bought the #1611 show fleece. We'll see how the market goes this week. You should buy things in 3's....right???? ;-)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I just got my first fleece today. OH MY GAWD is this a GORGEOUS fleece! I have it scouring down in the laundry tub as we speak. 

Peoples. If you have ANY reservations about the quality of these fleeces you shouldn't have. Seriously! There is next to nothing for VM. The staple on the one I just got is over 4". Stretch out the crimps and it's way longer than that. For raw wool it's really not that dirty either.

Oh, Yea....I just bought that beautiful show fleece too! #1611 heheehehehehehee

Fun, Fun, Fun....I can't wait to start spinning this up!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, Lathermaker, you cracked me up!! I am SO glad you like the fleece! Eighty more are on their way, next week! I'll be getting some more fleeces from the barn tomorrow and will HOPEFULLY be able to get some more pics up before the weekend! :O)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Well, I washed up that fleece, pulled out 8 oz. and spun it up last night. This stuff spins like a dream! My yarn didn't turn out as fine as Gam's because I was aiming more towards a semi bulky art type yarn. I'll post a pic as soon as I can charge up my camera. This stuff is a soft as it looks!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Let me see if I can do this right. A pic of the first skein I spun with this wool










arrrgggghhhh it didn't work! the stickie for how to post pics goes to some Christian site of some sort.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Which site are you using to post pics from?
You need an account w/ photobucket or one of the others.
Upload your pics there and copy the image (IMG) code here to create a link.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for? :teehee:










You hover over the pic, then copy the bottom link.
Bring it over here and paste it down. 

Beautiful yarn!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Got it! Thanks GAM. It was really windy out today and I haven't quite figured out this new camera that I have. A little blurry, but you get the general idea! LOL


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I found a black lamb fleece! 
*#003 is a 3.75lb. lamb fleece @ $9/lb. 





























*


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I sheared me a black ram fleece. 

:huh:

But I'd better start a new thread about all that.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking for the new thread!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

JDog, what is the staple length on the black lamb fleece?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Annie in MN said:


> JDog, what is the staple length on the black lamb fleece?


It is between 3-4" BUT, I think it just got *SOLD.*


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1452* is a 5.48lb. fleece but will only be charged for 5.25lbs.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1674 *is a 2.63lb. Show lamb fleece. Sold to you @ 2.5lbs. it is VERY SOFT and clean. Staple length is a bit on the short side in places due to show clipping.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#316* is a 4.2lb. fleece but you only pay for 4lbs., to cover anything we missed. This fleece has a NICE crimp but has some vm/bm.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

*#1290 *is a 4.68lb. fleece.


----------

